# Anyone use perfume oils by The Body Shop?



## aerials (Feb 11, 2006)

I only have the "vintage" vanilla and recently bought the fuzzy peach (when I couldn't find the mango).

Which are your favourites?


----------



## annrose (Feb 12, 2006)

I love perfume oils so much better than sprays, they last so much lionger on me.  In terms of TBS, I like Original Vanilla (so mad they discontinued this!), Vanilla, Mango (in the summer) and the new Coconut one =)


----------



## user3 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh yea! I love these!

Coconut, strawberry, dewberry and  moonflower are my faves.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 14, 2006)

I just got a pure patchouli one from them that I adore.


----------



## bohogirl (Feb 22, 2006)

Coconut, vanilla (everyone asks who has the milkbottle lollies when I wear it) and strawberry


----------



## niecypiecy (Feb 22, 2006)

I have vanilla & the strawberry they just brought back - I used to go through the strawberry one like crazy when I was younger!


----------



## banana (Apr 1, 2006)

I love these things.  I still can't believe they discontinued these.  Dumb move on TBS's part and I hardly ever go in their stores anymore.  I have tea rose, mango and oceanus.  Though I am pretty sick of oceanus and don't wear it anymore.  I've had these for years and they don't go bad.  And as long as they don't spill I'll probably never run out either.  They are like the MAC pigments of the fragrance world LOL.


----------



## Katja (Apr 3, 2007)

*The Body Shop just came out with 'Sultry Samba', which is a great nighttime summer scent.  'Pink Fruit Punch', in my opinion, smells VERY SIMILAR to Escada's Island Kiss, except it stays WAY longer.  

On Saturday, I ultimately decided on 'Beach Bliss'.  It's a great summer scent reminiscent of the beach, sand, and a soft floral scent.  If you like fresh, clean scents, go out and smell this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 3, 2007)

I used to buy _Indian Gardenia_ but it looks like they don't sell it anymore. They're prices have gone up and the bottles are smaller. I buy Auric Blends from Whole Foods or Longs for $5-$6.


----------



## msmack (Apr 3, 2007)

S-A-T-S-U-M-A! my favorite!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Apr 4, 2007)

TBS was so popular when I was in school now I rarely go in.

 strawberry, high tea, dewberry fuzzy peach, coconut. Ananya was nice but gave me a headache.  Activist<3 I know it's meant to be mens but it's gorgeous.


----------



## Katja (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_I used to buy from them and it looks like they don't sell them anymore. But they're prices have gone up and the packaging has become smaller. I buy them from Whole Foods or Longs for $5-$6._

 
*Yeah, the oils are expensive for what you get ($14), but you must figure you only need a couple drops, which last fairly long.  Compared to a designer fragrance, $14 doesn't seem too much.

And yes, they still have them.

I'm going to check out the Whole Foods Market.  I haven't seen them before. TY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## sallytheragdol (Apr 5, 2007)

I love Vanilla. Loved the old vanilla, and like the new vanilla in a different way. Plus I love that they have the 1oz bottles for $20 now, even better deal.


----------



## Holly (Apr 5, 2007)

I loved mixing vanilla and satsuma together, mmmmm creamsicle.


----------



## mskitchmas (Apr 5, 2007)

i love the ananya...smells so sexy.


----------



## Shanneran (Apr 30, 2007)

Pink Fruit Punch, Ananya, Japanese Musk, and Indian Gardenia . absolute favorites.


----------



## whiteflorals (May 6, 2007)

I prefer the perfume oils cos they last a lot longer on me than the sprays. I love Neroli Jasmin


----------



## redambition (May 7, 2007)

Tea Rose - my absolute favourite.


----------



## kanashimi blue (May 10, 2007)

They're no longer as concerntrated ever since they reformulated it so it doesn't contain any alcohol.  So I won't be buying any more but the ones I have (and use) are Dewberry and Ananya.


----------



## melozburngr (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 

 
_I love these things.  I still can't believe they discontinued these.  Dumb move on TBS's part and I hardly ever go in their stores anymore.  I have tea rose, mango and oceanus.  Though I am pretty sick of oceanus and don't wear it anymore.  I've had these for years and they don't go bad.  And as long as they don't spill I'll probably never run out either.  They are like the MAC pigments of the fragrance world LOL._

 

The perfume oils aren't discontinued.. there were a few they got rid of- but they're still there at my store?  (I work at TBS part time)  if you like the tea rose- we have that one for $3 right now.  its in our sale section that is leftover from our january sale.


we also have Fuzzy peach, cinnamon spice (which smells nothing like cinnamon, its lovely, actually), lemon tea, moonflower (i think theres some left), and a few other random scents that are leftover from the sale for $3.


another great way to use these (other than perfume) is to get the scent-me items.  I found that the sandalwood oil, which I LOVE, is too strong for me by itself, so I made body cream from it- which is $14, $3.50 less than a body butter, same amount of product, and they scent it for free, so you dont have to buy the oil if you dont want to.  Some places will mix different scents together, too. We do at ours.


----------



## corngrl2 (May 11, 2007)

My fav has always been Indian Gardenia...they seem to discontinue it and bring it back.  I stock up when they have it.


----------



## jsadurski (Aug 2, 2012)

Did you get the pure patchouli from TBS....have been trying for ages to find patchouli oil, but to no avail....also does anyone remember the Amber Oil that TBS used to sell in the little 15ml reusable bottles.....would love if they brought that back on to the market again.....have never been able to find anything that matched it


----------



## vadeadhead (Aug 17, 2014)

Where did you buy the Patchouli? I haven't been able to find anything as good as The Body Shop makes!



                                                                Weston


----------

